# Slow loading or no loading of pages



## Rich Parsons (Aug 4, 2008)

Bob and Andrew,

it is now 1:05 AM EDT and from 1:03 through 1:05 AM I could not get a page to load. The second page of new posts would not load and when it finally did, the message was that there were no matches to the search. 

I am not sure what to think of this. But I wanted to let you know in case you are tracking issues.


----------

